# Bicycle built for 2



## moparrecyclers (Nov 28, 2016)

Couldn't help but notice this in some pictures a friend sent me of a bike for sale that he found at an antique store.
Nice added comfy seat and foot pegs  Love the fender mounted ornament.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 28, 2016)

Looks like the owner had a really short girlfriend.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 29, 2016)

I thought the bird had a "Robin neck", but I found that a bit difficult to "Swallow"..... :eek:


----------

